# Gonal f side effects



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just started my gonal-f injections 4 days ago. I am on 75 UI/day. I started having some side effects yesterday like lower abdominal pain, my nose feels blocked like I can`t breath. I couldn`t sleep all night because of the pain, it`s not a terrible pain just annoying and always present. Have any of you experienced this side effects? Do you have any advice for me? My next scan is due on Thursday and it really feels like ages until then


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi mariaandra

Although it is common to feel discomfort on stimms injections as your follicles in your ovaries are developing/growing, you should contact your clinic if it is keeping you awake.  

Dory
xxx


----------



## zzza (Sep 28, 2015)

Funny I was going to write the same sort of post. I have been on gonal f since Friday. I have had frontal headaches since Sunday. I now have diarrhea and vomiting (I think it might be a bug). But just wondering if anyone else has had upset tummy on gonal f?


----------



## Lis89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Mariaandra, I'm also 26 and have been on gonal injections 7 days, on 112.5 and I have been very bloated and uncomfortable from day 4. Mine is mostly present when I move about and is not bad enough to keep me awake so perhaps give your clinic a call if its really that bad that it's keeping you awake. I have been sleeping better a I'm exhausted! I too have a stuffy nose but thought this was just a seasonal cold   

Hi Zzza, I haven't had an upset tummy but it could well be a side effect. 

Lisa xxx


----------

